# مشروع تخرج عن طرمبه الديزل



## waelali90 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شباب مشروع تخرجى عن طرمبه الديزل وعاوز مساعــــــده




برجاء الالتزام باختيار عنوان للمشاركة تدل علي المحتوي


----------



## spe100 (1 يناير 2011)

ما نوع المساعد التي تحتاجها


----------



## assrar (1 يناير 2011)

الاخ الكريم وائل
ارجوا من الله ان ينال هذا الكتاب رضاك ويكون عونا لك فى مشروع التخرج
كتاب باللغة العربية عن أنظمة حقن الوقود

التحميل على اكثر من سيرفر




​


----------



## wael.ali90 (5 يناير 2011)

تسلم يا اسرار وspe100 على المداخله الحلوه دى, بس انا لسه فى بدايه المشروع وعاوز مدخل اساسى (مفدمه)
عن الطلمبات وكيفيه صيانتها . ,وجزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (7 يناير 2011)

ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك 
اولا معظم محركات الديزل تستعمل مضخة حقن قادرة علي توفير الضغط في اللحظة المطلوبية للحقن والنوعان الاكثر استعمالا من مضخات الحقن هما
1- مضخة الحقن المستقيمة (in-line pump) وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من عناصر الضخ المنفصلة مرتبة جنبا الي جنب
2- مضخة الحقن الدائرية (the distributor pump) وهي عبارة عن كباسان متعاكسان يزودان الدوار بالوقود المضغوط الذي يوزع علي الاسطوانه الملائمة
وفي المرفقات هتلاقي ملف ورد ان شاء الله تلاقي فيه المقدمة اللي انت عايزها
وعلي فكرة الكتاب بتاع الاخ اسرار كتاب مفيد جدا بالنسبة لك نزل الكتاب وشوف والف شكر يا اخ اسرار ع الكتاب الجميل ده


----------



## anasco # (28 مايو 2011)

الشكر موصول للجميع ولى كل الاعضاء ربنا يحفظكم وانشاءالله دائما فى تقدم


----------



## شلال الأمل (26 يونيو 2011)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnks for you


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnks for you*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم لي موضوع منشور داخل المنتدى يخص طلبك انشاء الله يمكن الاستفادة منه بعنوان (تفكيك وتركيب مضخة الديزل الدوارة قطعة قطعة ) ابحث عنه عسى ان يلبي جزء من طلبك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## krakr (1 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------

